# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Numerologjia sipas emrit tuaj!

## benitaa

Numerologji merret me studimin e numrave. Ndihmon të përcaktojë dhe të reflektojnë karakteristikat e personave, talentet, motivet dhe rrugën në jetë. 

Shkronjat e alfabetit gjithashtu mund të përfaqësohet nga disa numra, dhe kështu shuma e numrave në emrin tuaj, si dhe data juaj e lindjes kanë një lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë kozmike për veten, dhe për ate qe ju jeni. 

Ekspertët e numerologjise janë në gjendje të përcaktojnë pikat kyçe në jetën e njerëzve, dhe momente në të cilat për të bërë lëvizje të mëdha dhe vendime, të tilla si udhëtime,  investime dhe martesa.

Numerologjia pervec te tjerash pergjigjet dhe  mbi : 

[1]*Rruga e Jetes (Life Path)* (mblidhet te gjithe numrat e ditelindjes tuaj, deri sa arrihet ne nje numer 1 shifror)
[2]*Ajo qe ju shprehni/ose fati (Expression)* (gjehet me emrin tuaj)
[3]*Shpirti qe kerkoni/ ajo qe ju deshironi brenda vetes negative apo pozitive qofte. (Soul Urge)* (gjendet duke mbledhur zanoret dhe bashtingelloret e emrit tuaj.

----------------------------------------
(english is required) c'ti bejme

Per te llogaritur *[1]* veproni keshtu: 
Psh nqs keni lindur ne  23/10/ 1972 beni kete llogaritje 2+3+1+0+1+9+7+2 =25 dhe 2+5=7 (ky eshte numri perfundimtar) 
Me pas shihni rezultatin ketu: 
 http://www.astrology-numerology.com/num-lifepath.html

Per te llogaritur automatikisht *[2]* e *[3]* klikoni ne kete link:
http://www.paulsadowski.com/Numbers.asp 


Postoni rezultatet (ne numra )ketu per te pare ngjashmerite qe keni me njeri tjetrin. 
Do ngeleni te cuditur  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## benitaa

Pergjigjet e mia jane :

~3~1~4

----------


## xfiles

interesante se edhe mua mi gjeti te gjitha.

----------


## Linda5

Po vetem emrin te shkruash ben?

----------


## benitaa

> Po vetem emrin te shkruash ben?


Jo - dhe e kam thene 2 here deri tani se them me  :ngerdheshje:  . 
Nuk ta sheh njeri, shkruje pa frike.  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. dua kafe prej teje, me biskote ne forme zemre  :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Jo - *dhe e kam thene 2 here deri tani se them me* : D . 
> Nuk ta sheh njeri, shkruje pa frike. : D
> 
> p.s. dua kafe prej teje, me biskote ne forme zemre : p


S'degjova gje une,se mos e shkruan dhe njiher tjeter,se me mbetet hatri :perqeshje: 

Une e dhash komplet,dhe me doli xhom fare,por vetem me nji gabim te vockel,qe kisha talent per pikture,po te them te drejten ,nga ajo ane sma kercet fare :ngerdheshje: 

Kafen si e do,me nji apo me dy zemra?: p Po neser,se tani naten te ben dem dhe te çorodit nga gjumi: D




> Sjam EGOIST, apo? : -*


Kush e tha kte per ty?

Ju thafte goja jahrebi :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

bukur por jane shume te pergjitshme .. jo aq specifike

----------


## kleadoni

Na fute ne pune tani  :buzeqeshje:  Megjithse e kam pas lexuar edhe njehere para ca kohesh (se me terheq shume numerologjia), por po e rilexoj prape.
Gjithsesi nr e mi jane:

4 - 4- 22(po ky soul urge s'duhet te jete vetem nje shifer, pse me del me dy mua?)

----------


## hot_prinz

Kush i ka fshi postimet? 
Ncnc, sa palidhje.

----------


## maratonomak

> Numerologji merret me studimin e numrave. Ndihmon të përcaktojë dhe të reflektojnë karakteristikat e personave, talentet, motivet dhe rrugën në jetë. 
> 
> Shkronjat e alfabetit gjithashtu mund të përfaqësohet nga disa numra, dhe kështu shuma e numrave në emrin tuaj, si dhe data juaj e lindjes kanë një lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë kozmike për veten, dhe për ate qe ju jeni. 
> 
> Ekspertët e numerologjise janë në gjendje të përcaktojnë pikat kyçe në jetën e njerëzve, dhe momente në të cilat për të bërë lëvizje të mëdha dhe vendime, të tilla si udhëtime,  investime dhe martesa.
> 
> Numerologjia pervec te tjerash pergjigjet dhe  mbi : 
> 
> [1]*Rruga e Jetes (Life Path)* (mblidhet te gjithe numrat e ditelindjes tuaj, deri sa arrihet ne nje numer 1 shifror)
> ...


nuk e kuptoj dot procesin , a mundet dikush te me ndihmoje duke me treguar procesin ose ta procedoje per mua ?

cfare te dhenash kerkohen prej meje ?

----------


## fegi

Numri i zemres del kur i mblidhni zanoret?
Numri i fatit kur i mblidhin daten,muajin e vitin lindjes?

zanoret-a-1
e-2 e me radhe

ndersa bashtiglloret qe prezentoheshe para popullit apo njerzve.

----------

